# Ultrasound Guidance



## aschaeve (Mar 10, 2011)

When an anesthesiologist uses Ultrasound Guidance to place a line.  What documentation requirements are needed?  Discription of procedure and images?  Are you keeping the images permanent in the patient record?

Alicia, CPC


----------



## NIENAJADLY (Mar 11, 2011)

*Ultrasound guidance requirements*

Hi Alicia,

He needs to note that he used it, his findings (landmarks, seeing injectate, etc) and a permanent copy of the image must be kept in the record.  We have our docs make 2 copies - one for the chart and one for the billing office so we don't have to keep asking them if they kept a copy.  In lieu of a 2nd copy, notating the record that they kept a copy of the image in the chart would suffice.  

We use -26 modifier and actually have started adding -59 as well since there are some carriers that were trying to include it in the procedure itself.

Hope that helps 

Kellie


----------

